# Has anyone tried the new drug Align with bifantis.......



## b_veggie (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi everyone,I'm new to the group. I have been reading about the scientific research of IBS. I came across a study in the American journal of Gastroenterology about a new probiotic drug called Align. I am quite skeptical of medicines and the claims. Just wonedered if any drugs helped anyone especially with gas and flateulence. And would really like to hear if Align helped anyone???Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Align isn't a drug.It is a probiotic bacterial supplement.It has some clinical data backing it up and some people here have done well on it.Moving this topic to the probiotics section, there should be some other threads about this supplement there.K.


----------

